# Galah question



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi there,

Just wanted to ask those of you that have kept Galahs if they can be kept with any other bird species. My partner and I are picking up a 8 week old Galah on saturday and are considering buying a cockateil off the same buyer. Any help or advice would be great.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Nov 5, 2009)

I had 2 galahs (both female) and whilst they were fine together, they wouldn't tolerate any other birds in with them I'm only speaking for the ones I had, I'm not sure about other's. Perhaps because it's younger it may accept another one, males tend to be territorial though.
Good luck


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 5, 2009)

We kept ours on his own, but that was only because we had the room available, so we could afford to spread the birds between the 3 aviaries. 
Good luck with your new little friend, hope he's a champ!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 5, 2009)

Im pretty sure Galahs are not social birds. They have nests high up in the trees and prefer to stick to Galahs only. My nan has had a few and they are all awesome birds but they dont seem to like others. But then again ive seen Dogs chill with cats so i spose if they grow up together it might not be a problem


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, if anybody else can help out with this,it'd be great


----------



## xander (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a short billed corella thats best friends with a green cheek conure. I think that the galah and cockatiel will become friends, but when the galah becomes sexually mature then that may change.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 5, 2009)

i wouldnt keep the two in the same cage, id have separate cages when they mature especially the galah could hurt the cockatiel which is much smaller. I have a short billed corella and two eckies and all have their own cages.


----------



## Christopher51383 (Nov 5, 2009)

dont keep them together i was just talking to my uncle who breeds birds for a living said that the glah will most likl;ey kill the other bird


----------



## wranga (Nov 5, 2009)

wouldnt keep a galah and cockateil together because of the size difference. ive kept galahs with other galahs, and galah with short billed corella and breed them.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 5, 2009)

Its a lottery, just like buying a snake or a dog


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for that, what about not sharing the same enclosure, but being out of their enclosures at the same time? The fact they'rre similar ages and will grow up together won't having any bareing on their reactions to one another?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 5, 2009)

you could try it supervised but never leave them alone and when the galah matures that could all change and you might find he wont tolerate the smaller bird .


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Nov 5, 2009)

My Galah was raised with a cockatiel and I never allowed them alone together, she was very protective of me and would attack the smaller one if she came near me. Even when she was in her cage she would go nuts if the other one was out and on me.
I would really think carefully about allowing them out at the same time, Galahs tend to be very loyal to their owner.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 5, 2009)

Im no expert, but if your looking at keeping two birds than your going to have to have an aviary to keep them in comfort. Something atleast 3m long by 1.6m wide and the same hight. Like any animal it should be supervised when introducing them. I would certainly only place birds of the same size together, ie, parrots and cockatoos. That does give you a massive variety to work with tho with some spectacular colours and personalitiies. I have seen an know of a couple of people who have kept galahas with parrots and cockatoos with no trouble before, AS LONG as it is a big enough aviary  Hope this helps


----------



## BJC-787 (Nov 6, 2009)

if they are only young and you raise them together they will be fine i have kept galahs with princess parrots, grass parrots, and even zebra finches.
a couple of years ago there was even a case of a woman that kept 5 female cockatiels and 6 male cockatiels and a 12 year old male galah in an aviary and one day she walked past and on the perch was sitting a baby it was a galah x cockatiel.


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 6, 2009)

We have a galah that co-resided quite happily with a bunch of cockatiels!!!! He loved teh company.


----------



## caradeller (Nov 11, 2009)

my nan and pop had a galah in a huge avairy with cockateils red rumps and ringnecks for years ..also caliaforian quial...like 20 birds maybe more..with no dramas ever all got along fine


----------



## delljosh01 (Nov 11, 2009)

I kept my galah with a Port Lincoln Ringneck and a couple of budgies. Never had a problem,with him and other birds, he would just bite people.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 12, 2009)

BJC-787 said:


> if they are only young and you raise them together they will be fine i have kept galahs with princess parrots, grass parrots, and even zebra finches.
> a couple of years ago there was even a case of a woman that kept 5 female cockatiels and 6 male cockatiels and a 12 year old male galah in an aviary and one day she walked past and on the perch was sitting a baby it was a galah x cockatiel.



That might explain the reclassifation of cockatiels to being a true cockatoo. And I still stick to my lottery comments. And following from the responses give it seems pretty correct.

Ya know, I have this wonderful absolutley tame lace monitor at home. He hs never caused me any trouble. Does this mean that Lace Monitors are easily kept and dont bite?


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 12, 2009)

large enclosures are fine, but if a galah can get with biting distance there will be blood....they can be very nasty to other birds.


----------



## melgalea (Nov 12, 2009)

i wouldnt keep them together, i have quite a few different parrots and none will tolerate the other. i keep cockateils with cockateils happily, and i keep alex and ringnecks together happily, and a cocky on his own, but if the cockateil flys onto the cockatoos cage, all hell breaks loose, the cockatoo goes of his nut sqwaking that loudly. i am lucky he is a sook and jumps of his cage to get away from the cockateil, unfortunely not all birds are the same. if u have the room to keep them seperate then by all means buy both but keep in seperate cages, but if u dont have the room only get the galah, and i am a firm believer that all parrots and birds, should spend majority of there life out of the cage. my cockatoo has never been locked up, he is a treasure and rarely leaves his cage. all the best
cheers
mel


----------



## a-a-r-o-n (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a 16 year old galah, if she ever sees another bird all she wants to do is attack it but each galah is different. Goodluck


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all your advice, I didnt even realise this thread was still going, 

We only ended up getting the Galah, a gorgeous female we named Ruby. 

I have another question though and to save starting another thread, ill just use this one

Whats the most effective way to stop them biting. We're starting to have a bit of a issue with her tearing up paper also. Could she be bored? She has plenty of toys but just doesnt play with them. Its almost like shes teething!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 27, 2009)

My Opinon Only but - yep, she's bored. When you see Galahs in the wild they are in flocks that number in the hundreds, thousands even. They are an intelligent social bird that need constant stimulation and attention. The biting is an individual thing that will be best cured by interaction with the bird by more than one person. Otherwise you will end up with one of those cockies that is great with one person but bites everyone else. BTW - how old is Ruby and what colour is her eye?


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm almost interaction with her during the day, as I'm the only one home, I take her around the house with me, constantly talk to her and constantly play with her, well try to. What can I do to interact with her more, as I said before she has toys, but rarely even touches them. 

Ruby is about 3 months old we were told and her iris is light brown...the breeder told us she was female, but we're not so sure. The breeder also told us not to feed her fruit and veg...


----------



## Misha (Dec 1, 2009)

Haha, she is cheeky like my Galah. She has millions of toys but never wants to play with them...Always wants to chew the TV controllers and magazines instead. Try to challenge her. Teach her 'step up' or how to dance. Praise her everytime she does something you like and she will remember it.

Even blood tests can be wrong. My Galah got blood tested twice as a female. But as he/she grew up, the iris was dark brown and I later found out it was male. If your bird was female you would know by now. Her iris would be blood red.

The breeder is wrong...I fed my boy fruit and veggies everyday and he loved them!!! It is recommended that you feed them fruit and veg as it is what they would eat in the wild. They also get needed nutrients out of these foods.


----------



## caraohara (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there,

You could keep both birds but will have to keep them in seperate cages and supervise them at all times if they will be let out of the cages together in the same room.


----------



## kupper (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a galah in with a flock of cockerteils they all get on fine he ihas even bonded with one of the male cockerteils


----------

